# CEGB Colliers



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Can anybody help with the subsequent history of the following five colliers all of which were still in service in 1984.

Sir Johnstone Wright (3382g/1952)
Castle Point (5628g/1965) Ex Hudson Light
Dolphin Point (4850g/1965 Ex Corcester
Fort Point (4396g/1698) Ex Dunvegan Head
Beacon Point (4440g/1969) Ex Duncansby Head

Tks in advance

NigelC


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

These ship were regulars in the Tyne. I piloted The Castle Point 6 time up till Jan 1986, The Dolphin Point 10 times up till March 1986, The Fort Point 13 times up till Jan 1986 and the Beacon Point 9 time up till september 1985. These dates are around the time the New coal terminal opened on the Tyne a new breed of bigger Collier took over the shipping of coal down to the power stations of the south.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

nigelcollett said:


> Can anybody help with the subsequent history of the following five colliers all of which were still in service in 1984.
> 
> Sir Johnstone Wright (3382g/1952)
> Castle Point (5628g/1965) Ex Hudson Light
> ...


S.J.W was not about in '84.Last of this type of vessel were Cliffe Quay, James Rowan & Sir William Walker (Thumb)


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

WSS have a publication on the Gas and Electricity Colliers, will give you all the information and photos.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for info so far.

Jeff - I don't suppose you were a pilot on the Tyne in the sixties in my time?

Pat - I was slightly wrong about the SJW - she was still in service, but not for the CEGB, she was the FANIS for Greek owners.

BW - I have the WSS publication but it only goes up to 1984 (my copy anyway) so I still in the dark after that date.

NigelC


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Fraid not NigelC I was an apprentice pilot on the Tyne from 1964 to 1968 but didn't become a pilot until 1975.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeff

I don't suppose our paths crossed although I spent quite a lot of time on Stevie Clarke or CEGB colliers in the sixties. Mainly the larger, at the time, the Portsmouth of SC being the smallest but then she wasn't a dedicated collier. Her itinerary was much more varied, grain from the continent to Leith, Steel from the continent to South Wales etc.

Regards Nigel


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

During my apprenticeship 1964 to 1968 I had to board ships with a pilot to learn the river and the job so I may well have been a shipmate of yours, I have a book somewhere which has a list of all the ships I boarded as we had to present this to the Pilot Master every month to show we were keeping up. I'll see if I can find it and look for Stevie Clarke ships. We tended to go on small coasters especially Dutch ships as the skippers loved fresh fish and we could get it for them in exchange for the odd bottle of Dutch gin.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Dutch Gin

That was the main advantage on the Portsmouth over the dedicated colliers -you got your duty free - very regularly. My parents were practically a bonded warehouse!

Regards

NigelC


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Dutch Gin= Genever or Jenever[some of the well known were Bols,Bokma,Blankenheym]


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

I remember them well, too well infact. Decided to go cold turkey when I realised that it was good as an aperitiv for breakfast (Excuse my spelling)

NigelC


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Ruud, the stuff we used to get was called something like Jonge Genever it was good we would get a bottle between four of us on the pilot cutter. I used to put my share into another bottle and have it on poor days when we were at college. we always found a fish scale or two in the bottle but it was still the best.


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

Jonge Genever made a great liquour. First take a swig out of the bottle, then add a few spoonfulls of sugar and the zest peel from a couple of lemons. Give it a good shake and leave for a few weeks. Drink Ice cold, pure nectar.

Ruud, I learnt that from Capt Wagner on the old Engelena Broere in the late 60's.
-------------------------
Tony C


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep there was the Jonge and Oude Genever, the last one was mostly recommended by the "oldies" on board, and some put a little sugar in their glas as is also done with Brandewijn, the Jonge Genever is still my favourite with Coke.
As that recipe with the lemon, it was indeed great, I learned it from another Cap. at Broere, but later we bought the bottles of Citroen Genever[yellow coloured]instead making them self.Good stuff especially in this time of the year.
I will have one right now.....cheers(Pint)


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

nigelcollett said:


> Can anybody help with the subsequent history of the following five colliers all of which were still in service in 1984.
> 
> Sir Johnstone Wright (3382g/1952)
> Castle Point (5628g/1965) Ex Hudson Light
> ...


SIR JOHNSTONE WRIGHT RENAMED FANIS 76 (NO FURTHER INFO)
CASTLE POINT RENAMED SONIA I 88,SHANE 89,KAAN 96 
B/UP ALIAGA 99 
DOLPHIN POINT RENAMED CORA I 87, B/UP ALANG 21.11.97
FORT POINT RENAMED VIDA II MAY 00,SHANTI 1 NOV 00 
SHANTI 01 .STILL LISTED IN EQUASIS


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

nigelcollett said:


> Can anybody help with the subsequent history of the following five colliers all of which were still in service in 1984.
> 
> Sir Johnstone Wright (3382g/1952)
> Castle Point (5628g/1965) Ex Hudson Light
> ...


SIR JOHNSTONE WRIGHT RENAMED FANIS 76 (NO FURTHER INFO)
CASTLE POINT RENAMED SONIA I 88,SHANE 89,KAAN 96 
B/UP ALIAGA 99 
DOLPHIN POINT RENAMED CORA I 87, B/UP ALANG 21.11.97
FORT POINT RENAMED VIDA II (MAY) 00,SHANTI 1 (NOV) 00 
SHANTI 01 .STILL LISTED IN EQUASIS 
I.M.O.No 6805579 (SAO TOME PRINCIPE !! FLAG)
BEACON POINT RENAMED ANNY I 87,AMY 89 B/UP ALANG 27.4.02


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks Spartan - thats definately filled in some gaps

NigelC


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Beacon Point, ex Duncansby Head*

Nigel, did you manage to find a photo of this ship? 

I sailed on Duncansby Head in the late '60s when she was only about 3 months old. She mainly ran from Immingham to Tilbury and West Thurrock power stations and remember doing at least one deepsea trip to Blyth. At the time she was owned by McGreggors of Leith, a subsidiary of Salvesens, and was a very tidy number. 

One trip she arrived in Immingham and tied up at buoys in the harbour. There were about 10 other large colliers there and we weren't expected to load for a few days. I shot off to Grimsby, one of my old stomping grounds, and returned two days later to find the ship had gone! The problem with this was that I was the Radio Officer and they weren't supposed to sail without me. Whoops!

Fortunately, the Captain was a bit eccentric and had pulled similar stunts before, enabling me to get away relatively unscathed. They forgot that it was partly my fault too. I travelled down to London on the train and re-joined the ship. Nearly all the equipment in the radio room was broken! On return to Immingham I made tactical retreat and paid off.

I'd love a photo of the ship if you managed to get one. I think I asked about one before on the site but didn't know then that she had become Beacon Point.

Regards, John T.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

QSL John

I do have a couple of pics as the Beacon Point and have attached the best.

I did the same as you when I was on the Storrigton of Stevie Clarkes on the Thames. The OM sailed early without me and then put in an ofiicial complaint. I was shipped out the next day on an Avenue Steamship Co vessel, the ANTRIM, by Makaroni's. Nice little round the world trip, St John Newfoundland, East coast USA, Panama, NZ Aussie and home. Not a lot of sleep lost.

Let me know if you want the other pics

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Greetings!
Any of you pilots out there know of a Seaham harbour pilot by the name of Tedd Eols(?) ex skipper of the Polden circa 1956


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

nigelcollett said:


> QSL
> 
> Thanks Nigel. Looks like a rough job of painting out the old name.
> I did it on Amberley too! Sending you a pm about Storrington.
> ...


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Photo of Beacon Point just uploaded to gallery.

Phil


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

nigelcollett said:


> Can anybody help with the subsequent history of the following five colliers all of which were still in service in 1984.
> 
> Sir Johnstone Wright (3382g/1952)
> Castle Point (5628g/1965) Ex Hudson Light
> ...


Ahoy Nigel,
Bought me a "few" colliers,(*)) all made by © A.Duncan, so all credits/courtesy to him.
Here you are:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Nigel,
Bought me a "few" colliers,(*)) all made by © A.Duncan, so all credits/courtesy to him, and like to share these.
Here you are:


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Did somebody mention Genever ? fred's favourite, have a glass or three at regular intevals. If I go over to Brussels or Strasbourg again this year I'll fill up as usual.
Love it with the lemon, keep it in the freezer !

fred

" I see your glass is empty- I'll just away and wash it "


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

fredkinghorn said:


> Did somebody mention Genever ? fred's favourite, have a glass or three at regular intevals. If I go over to Brussels or Strasbourg again this year I'll fill up as usual.
> Love it with the lemon, keep it in the freezer !
> 
> fred
> ...


Ahoy Fred,
Mine's too, daily consumer, 'a borrel[shot/nip] a day keeps the doctor away' uses as a nightcap.[icecold]


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ruud

Once again tks for the excelent pics for these old threads

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

*Colliers*

The names of these point ships bring back memorys for me, as the majority all came into Blyth, many a time I was aboard the tug Maximus swinging these up west to berth at Bates Staithes.
Can any one remember the Hudson Light and Rogate, did these become Point boats under charter to the CEGB.
I can remember two green painted colliers coming into Blyth during the 70's and 80,s on a regular basis, sisters they could have been, one was called Ferryhill if I remember correctly.


----------



## micky (Nov 3, 2008)

any one remember crusader point


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Micky

Fraid not, bit after my time, hope you gets some positive response

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Ron Davies (Dec 30, 2008)

Would the master have been Jimmy Grant...? I was the agent at Ipswich for these vessels and the Duncansby Head was his regular command , the Dunvegan Head 's being Hughie Mackay, then later Arthur Alvis. All quite different characters but really good guys from my viewpoint. Jimmy was well past normal retiring age, and I spent an Easter weekend with the vessel in 71 when I was at a loose end and she was heading out from Cliff Quay power station in Ipswich for Blyth. Unfortunately, the Bates Colliery berth at Blyth was occupied by Captain J M Donaldson so we had to moor on a lay by outside Hughes Bolckows scrapyard. Actually ended up with a lift back South on the Donaldson to West Thurrock with Capt Tommy Purvis, & c/o later master, Gordon Williamson ...another two good guys. Nice way to spend the weekend. 

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Ron Davies (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry my last referred back to msg from Trotterdotpom... about DUNCANSBY HEAD... and the Immingham incident!

Cheers
Ron


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

Micky 
Crusader Point built 1980 (launched as Beate)
Converted to L.P.G tanker 87
Renamed Olefine Gas
Chem Olefine 90
Norgas Traveller 91 (still listed in Equasis)
Cheers 
Spartan


----------



## Rentaship (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Ron

I remember Captain Alvis. A very nice man and I came across him when he was master of the Cantick Head. I could be wrong but I think he brought her out new. Often loaded in Blyth with domestic coal for Corals on the South coast.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Ron Davies said:


> Sorry my last referred back to msg from Trotterdotpom... about DUNCANSBY HEAD... and the Immingham incident!
> 
> Cheers
> Ron


Yes it was, Ron. We'll have to agree to disagree on his personality.

John T.


----------



## Ron Davies (Dec 30, 2008)

*Sir Johnstone Wright*

Miramar site now reports her fate... was broken up as FANIS between 14/12/84 to 15/2/85 at Aspropyrgos, which believe is Piraeus. 

Regards
Ron


----------



## Geoff Clode (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Nigel, Their were 3 CEGB Ships mothballed in Harlepool. Two were the Dolphin Point & the English Point.I was so strapped for cash I started work on them on New years Day! We refurbished them as they were bought by Italians Crewed by Hungarians. Biggest problem was condensation, We had to dry every motor out. One was built on the Tyne originally called the Hudson Bay Trader, I have a photograph of her on her maiden voyage. I also have the Brass engineroom plaque. They all sailed and I never heard about them again till now. I do remember their new flag- which was ying and yang! Hope this helps


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks Geoff, sounds like a mind bogglingly interesting experience, but then, if needs must!

Regards

Nigel


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Geoff Clode said:


> Hi Nigel, Their were 3 CEGB Ships mothballed in Harlepool. Two were the Dolphin Point & the English Point.I was so strapped for cash I started work on them on New years Day! We refurbished them as they were bought by Italians Crewed by Hungarians. Biggest problem was condensation, We had to dry every motor out. One was built on the Tyne originally called the Hudson Bay Trader, I have a photograph of her on her maiden voyage. I also have the Brass engineroom plaque. They all sailed and I never heard about them again till now. I do remember their new flag- which was ying and yang! Hope this helps


DOLPHIN POINT was ex CORCHESTER and in 1987 was sold as CORA
CASTLE POINT was ex HUDSON LIGHT and in 1987 was sold as SONIA I

FORT POINT was ex DUNCANSBY HEAD or DUNVEGAN HEAD
BEACON POINT was ex DUNCANSBY HEAD or DUNVEGAN HEAD


Other POINT named vessels were later added but no record of an ENGLISH POINT

CRUSADER POINT and at least one other the name of which escapes me at present


----------



## spartan (Jan 20, 2006)

There was also the Warden Point
Cheers
Spartan


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

spartan said:


> There was also the Warden Point
> Cheers
> Spartan


Thats the one I couldn't remember


----------



## Geoff Clode (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers Bill.H, I meant Castle Point. The Castle must have been the Hudson Light, I went home to Hartlepool last week and was looking at the photo of her on her trials!


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

Also Garrison Point and Landguard Point


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

*CEGB colliers.*

Hello, this is my first post although I have been on the site regularly and followed this thread with particular interest.
The CEGB colliers mean much to me as I worked for the CEGB at Northfleet (and many other) power stations and my father, John Jarman (sen) was a Trinity House pilot on the Thames. From 1948 until he retired in 1976, he would have piloted many colliers to and from many of the Thames power stations. Some of the names mentioned are familiar to me although I do not know if some were "exempt" from pilotage.
In the 3 years I was at Northfleet (1963 - 1966) our paths crossed only once - I was cleaning the cw filters on an exhaust fan and watching a collier berth when I saw my dad walk across the jetty. He was suprised to see me as he thought I spent all my time in a warm control room! I don't remember the name of that ship but I have all his old diaries which do***ent every ship he piloted in 28 years so I must look it up.
Thank you, gentlemen for an interesting thread.


----------



## micky (Nov 3, 2008)

*Crusader Point*



spartan said:


> Micky
> Crusader Point built 1980 (launched as Beate)
> Converted to L.P.G tanker 87
> Renamed Olefine Gas
> ...


Spartan

thanks for the reply trying to trace old ships my father was bosun on their for 2 years John Smith previous Stevie Clarkes / Dart line / Globtic Tankers any one remember him ?


----------



## burnsd14 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jeff Egan said:


> These ship were regulars in the Tyne. I piloted The Castle Point 6 time up till Jan 1986, The Dolphin Point 10 times up till March 1986, The Fort Point 13 times up till Jan 1986 and the Beacon Point 9 time up till september 1985. These dates are around the time the New coal terminal opened on the Tyne a new breed of bigger Collier took over the shipping of coal down to the power stations of the south.


Hi Jeff,
Can you help me I am looking for PLAN photographs of "Effra" and "Catford" both of which were sold in 1967. I woud not care my father piloted them into both Harton and Jarrow Staiths many times.
Regards
Dougie Burn


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

burnsd14 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> Can you help me I am looking for PLAN photographs of "Effra" and "Catford" both of which were sold in 1967. I woud not care my father piloted them into both Harton and Jarrow Staiths many times.
> Regards
> Dougie Burn


Hows this(Thumb)
View attachment 33126
View attachment 33124
View attachment 33125


----------



## burnsd14 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,
Many thanks for photograph and plan. Excellent just what I needed.
Regards
Dougie Burn


----------



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

*Ship Plans*

That is the first plan I have seen in a long time since leaving Readheads Drawing Office.
Has anyone got a General Arrangement Plan of a Readheads ship such as the Hudson Light?
I worked on the drawings for that ship in 1965 and would like one to add to my shipyard website.


----------



## ianrobson36 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Sir Johnstone Wright*

Hi Nigel,

I served as 3rd eng. on this ship, 1962 - 1963 great vessel to sail on modern steam engines fitted with poppet valves instead of slide valves, only manned with 3 engs. and 3 firemen no oilers we cleaned everything ourselves and the engineroom was spotless.

Regards

gingerbeer


----------



## ianrobson36 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Sir Johnstone Wright*

Hi Nigel,

I served as 3rd eng. on this ship, 1962 - 1963 great vessel to sail on modern steam engines fitted with poppet valves instead of slide valves, only manned with 3 engs. and 3 firemen no oilers we cleaned everything ourselves and the engineroom was spotless.

Regards

gingerbeer


----------



## leaj20 (Dec 27, 2011)

micky said:


> any one remember crusader point


I did a trip or maybe two on the Crusader about 84/85, and also some time on the Languard, which included a few months laid up in Hartlepool with a chief from Whitley Bay Alec or Alex( real good bloke)
Time on the coasters was always much enjoyed as I loved in Wallsend at the time, got home loads of times


----------

